# Last Nights Pride Event I saw The Last To Fights



## ace (Nov 1, 2004)

I got to Jdenz house late to Watch Pride

Barnet Vs Cro Cop Looks Like a Work

Silva Showed Y he is The Champ... Jackson
Fought Very hard I thought he was going to Win at 1 point.

Holywood Henderson Had a weird Match That Ended Quick
A Bad Night For Shoulders.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't see any of the fights, but on another forum they said that when Barnett hit the ground and put his hands down he broke one of his shoulders and neither fighter knew it until cro cop tried to grab him and then Barnett tapped.

Don't know if this is what happened but might explain why it seemed odd or a work.


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 2, 2004)

Good fights!  

I found it hard to see when Barnett dislocated his arm.  CroCop looked shocked.  I think Silva was shaking in his boots, but managed to pull it out.


----------



## jdam76 (Nov 3, 2004)

I dont think Silva is scared of anyone.


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 4, 2004)

He looked pretty shaken to me!  Almost like he was worried for that moment.  His experience obviously helped him much.  I would love to see him fight Randy Cotoure.


----------



## ace (Nov 6, 2004)

jdam76 said:
			
		

> I dont think Silva is scared of anyone.



Every Fighter get's Scared.
thats just being human.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm scared right now.


----------



## Semaj (Apr 18, 2005)

Lots of things scare me, snakes, spiders, Primo's typing..


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2005)

lol that is a good one lol.    I don't think Barnett was a work it could have been but it was just to weird to be I think.


----------



## Semaj (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont think Barret had enough of a following to be used as a steppng stone. Certain people, like Tom Seleck (Any other name is just wrong), have enough of a following they can afford to lose one to raise another fighter. But I dont think He had nearly shown he was a top contender (*Edit* in Pride, I am NOT saying he isnt a good fighter or anything of the sort, I am saying he hasnt built up the following in pride he would need yet). Besides, it's Crocop, they really dont need to boost him up much, he's pretty damn popular already.

 Altough I was thinking Shammy was going to lose no matter what in the UFC TV fight...(betcha that one gets primo's blood boiling)... I almost expected it to be a work of some sort with a handing of a torch.... lol


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2005)

Barrnett is alot bigger iun Japan due to his pankras fights.  The UFC would never put on a work in that situation or any other that I can imgine.


----------

